# wasatch front next weekend



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Im headed out on the front next weekend. Im going to set up a spike camp and look for bugling bulls. I dont have a partner. Does anyone want to come? I am not sure on where exactly Im going. I have never seen elk this time of year on the front. I usually know where to find them when the snow flies. My plan is to get to the back of a drainage then get to the top. Who is in??


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

If I had any time off left at work I'd be there. I'm dying to hunt the Wasatch extended.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm up for it depending on what days you are hunting. Shoot me a pm and we can discuss the details.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shoot me a PM I'll be out on the front chasing Elk next weekend also!


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Still have nobody that has commited to coming as of 9/8/14. If your interested in coming send me a pm or respond to the thread. I am headed up fri after work.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

What is a "spike camp"? Curious?


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

According to westernsportsman.com "But what actually is a spike camp? I suspect any number of hunters may describe them in somewhat varying terms but, from my perspective, they are lightweight camps that are usually located in the heart of hunting country — at times in their very living room, minimally equipped for limited stays, and are readily portable and mobile for quick changes in location to accommodate one’s search for game."


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aaahhh! Thanks for that info! I have never heard of that term


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

bamacpl said:


> What is a "spike camp"? Curious?


it's quite comfortable when you compare it to going coyote. sleep where you drop... no supplies, no plan.


----------

